# Magnetic ballasts to Electric Ballasts swap



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

On some fixtures you need to change the sockets.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are wired right....look on the ballast it will tell you what lamp type are compatible with you ballast....make sure your lamp is on the list


----------



## JLane (Dec 30, 2016)

Both good points. It's easy to forget your train of thought with so many diagnosis possibilities going through your mind in the field, so I'll make sure to double check the lamp compatibility.

I was suspicious of the sockets being a possible issue with performance of the fixture, so I appreciate your input.

Thank you both for taking the time to respond. If I can get things working properly, I'll make sure to drop back in this thread and give credit where it's due. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

JLane said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been swapping out old magnetic ballasts in 2 lamp, fluorescent tube fixtures in a retail building.
> 
> ...



Check the ballast label for correct lamp type and proper connection to the tombstone so please follow the diagram carefully on that. 

Make sure you disconnect the power source carefully and it will be wise have a electrician assit you on this one because if this is on multiwire branch circuit ., that will give you a headache if not heeded the warning on that. ( they are famous for makeing magic smoke if you fuber'ed)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you are re-using the previous tubes -- you can count on a decent fraction of old tubes biting the dust in the process.

Just on the economics, you ought to be installing nothing but brand new tubes at the same time.

I'd argue that you should be installing LEDs.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anybody ever worry about disposal of old lamps? Me? I like to turn em into a bag of dust , but in the back of my mind is some cowboy federal EPA type guy hiding in the shadows with an expensive ticket writing book.........


So anyway, I get to change 500 lamps in a couple of weeks from now......
At least rumor has it......:whistling2:


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Tweekers like that bag of dust . Just take it to wahiawa , wait ten minutes.......gone .

Or take to my sweet little old home of Kilua-Kona . I know a parking garage there......

But thats a different island yeah.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Does anybody ever worry about disposal of old lamps? Me? I like to turn em into a bag of dust , but in the back of my mind is some cowboy federal EPA type guy hiding in the shadows with an expensive ticket writing book.........
> 
> 
> So anyway, I get to change 500 lamps in a couple of weeks from now......
> At least rumor has it......:whistling2:


We have been showing the lamp disposal as a line item per unit.
It costs about $2 per lamp for the box and return shipping, plus whatever you need to cover your nut and make money.
The box we use holds about 60 or so lamps and are about $100 or so.
Good thing is that you can put them in the overpack box as you take them down.

http://www.sharpsinc.com/store/4-ft-fluorescent-lamp-recycling-box

A 500 lamp job is going to need about $1200 in disposal fees.
10/10 someone will do a quality discount for 500 lamps.

Btw, I just thought you guys just dumped everything in a volcano out there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> We have been showing the lamp disposal as a line item per unit.
> It costs about $2 per lamp for the box and return shipping, plus whatever you need to cover your nut and make money.
> The box we use holds about 60 or so lamps and are about $100 or so.
> Good thing is that you can put them in the overpack box as you take them down.
> ...



Sounds like a time consuming process. You never used one of these type machines?






http://www.lightbulbsurplus.com/bulb-eater-air-330-010-d.html?gclid=COW1-rrCntECFVRLDQodSe4A3Q


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Btw, I just thought you guys just dumped everything in a volcano out there.




:thumbsup:

If he does it during some quasi-religious ceremony, with grass skirts shaking and chicken bones flying around every which way, the EPA can't touch him!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well , I tell you what, since I live 1500 ft. directly in front of the collapsed opening to Koko Crater , paved no less directly inside to it, if it ever erupts again then the lamps, my house, my trucks, my family, me and my surfboards are all gonna be disposed of properly.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Well , I tell you what, since I live 1500 ft. directly in front of the collapsed opening to Koko Crater , paved no less directly inside to it, if it ever erupts again then the lamps, my house, my trucks, my family, me and my surfboards are all gonna be disposed of properly.


Coastlines, fault lines, volcanoes... As intelligent human beings we really do pick some of the stupidest places to live don't we?


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

It sure is purty though!


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sounds like a time consuming process. You never used one of these type machines?
> 
> https://youtu.be/QOQU5w2YILE
> 
> http://www.lightbulbsurplus.com/bulb-eater-air-330-010-d.html?gclid=COW1-rrCntECFVRLDQodSe4A3Q


That thing is exactly what I use to dispose of lamps in. It's just a 55gallon drum with a motor spinning a chain around and a hepa vac to suck the bad out of it... but it still gives me a chub every time I get to destroy a bulb with it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

For the O.P. Try swapping the 2 blue lead outputs coming from the ballast to the wires from the sockets they are connected to.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

knomore said:


> That thing is exactly what I use to dispose of lamps in. It's just a 55gallon drum with a motor spinning a chain around and a hepa vac to suck the bad out of it... but it still gives me a chub every time I get to destroy a bulb with it.


I've seen relamping crews use tham and it's even just fun to watch and listen.


----------

